# Honza Blaha?



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

Forgot to add his website
Honza Blaha

My friend and I are going to try his methods and see how our horses like it. I think my RBE mare would enjoy it and she thinks her gelding will enjoy it also. So we'll see

Would still be interesting in hearing what people think of him still. How do you learn his method? Books? DVDs? Or what?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

haven't had the pleasure to see him in the flesh, but I can't think of many horsepeople I'd rather watch! I know he was 'started' with Parelli, think he may have been a PNH instructor that went his own way. He is in some of the Parelli inspirational stuff, with his Haflinger(I assume) Gaston. Gets a mention on Alexander Novzorov's site too.


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

I know he was started with Parelli, and I think he was an instructor also, but not positive. He went on his own way. Gaston actually isn't a Haflinger, he's a Czech warmblood (I'm assuming it's more or less a Russian Warmblood?)

I really want to start his method and mix it in with my horses, but unsure on how to start


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I would say it's likely to be pretty standard, and if you have learned Parelli, Clinton Anderson, Guy McLean, Quantum Savvy, or any other 'brand' of the same principles, you'll have a good idea of how to start. When working on the same philosophy, it's generally only the icing on the cake that may be a different colour!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep, Honza was an instructor for awhile. I absolutely love watching him!


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree loosie. The fellow here in Canada, Jonathan Field, was a level 5 Parelli instructor who went out on his own. A lot of what he does is very simular to Pat he just puts his own twist on some stuff.


----------



## Bojangles (Nov 19, 2009)

Here another Honza Blaha fan!
I had the chance to see him at work in real life, begin this year at the Equitana in Germany.

Honza is just someone who went his own way in the natural horsemanship and added the tricktraining. 
I think it's always important to add your own style and develope your own feeling when working with horses than rather just follow 1 specific style.

Possibly Honza is coming to the Netherlands next year, they are trying to organise a clinic, and if so me & my horse are joining this clinic


----------

